# i am new this. and like Question about generator..



## rags_the_dog (Jul 24, 2013)

Hello, 

I heard lots good reviews about Harbor Freight Generator name " Predator " 

for $289.99 with Coupen for 4000 watts here link 4000 Watts Max Portable Generator - 3200 Watts Rated

Info say "9 hours run-time @ 50% capacity" does that mean 2000 watts run 9 hour per gas tank? i am correct?


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

That's what it says and yes, it should mean exactly that.

You wouldn't ever want to run it at 100% load for any length of time anyways.


----------

